# Avviso



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie alle recenti escalation di sempre lo stesso ed unico utente anonimo, e coloro che in qualche modo cercano di imitarlo, e coloro che lo sostengono sia perché gli è simpatico cosa dice e fa in questo forum (salvo rarissime eccezioni) i messaggi degli utenti anonimi non saranno più ammessi a tempo ancora da definire. Ci saranno anche altre modifiche.

Mi dispiace moltissimo, ma se un solo utente anonimo (e troll) non riesce a starci fuori, è anche colpa del resto della comunità e dio riconosce i suoi. In questo senso.

Gli utenti exStermi e altri utenti, se vogliono scrivere, dovranno reiscriversi con altro nick e altra email o farsi riapprovare gli account esistenti.

E, visto che ci siamo, *le gare di approvazione in favore di quel determinato utente*, dovesse reinserirsi come in passato con 101 nick diversi, *manderà in culo alla balena anche tutti i suoi sostenitori*! Come tre anni fa. So chi sono, loro sanno chi è. Patti chiari, ok?


----------

